# Horray for Tatonka Dust!!!



## rbranstner (Feb 13, 2013)

I just had to run home yesterday over lunch to see if my package arrived and low and behold there it was. I've been waiting for this day ever since Marty and Tonya sent me a sample about a year ago.



I'm going to be hitting the Tri Tips and Rib Roasts hard in the near future as I have been dying to try the dust on them. I can't wait to see what everyone else puts out with their packages.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 14, 2013)

Glad it arrived safe and sound, you have been patiently wait for a while now!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 14, 2013)

Okay guys!  What is this stuff and where can I get some?

Bill


----------



## mossymo (Feb 15, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Okay guys!  What is this stuff and where can I get some?
> 
> Bill



It is a seasoning that excels on beef but honestly taste great on just about anything, my wife (Tatonka3A2) came up with the recipe, I helped by taste testing...


----------



## driedstick (Feb 19, 2013)

MossyMO said:


> It is a seasoning that excels on beef but honestly taste great on just about anything, my wife (Tatonka3A2) came up with the recipe, I helped by taste testing...


Just checked out your web site, nice I will be making a order with you,

Thanks Steve


----------



## foamheart (Jul 17, 2013)

If Owens are selling A-Maz-N smoke generators shouldn't Todd be selling the Dust?

BTW I'm in...... blow my socks off!


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 3, 2013)

I just tried it on my first piece of meat. A 2" thick T-bone!













013.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 3, 2013






Grilling up nicely!













016.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 3, 2013






And, the money shot!













017.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 3, 2013






Wonderful stuff, this Tatonka dust!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I can honestly say, I've never had anything quite like it. I'm looking forward to more experimentation.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice looking cook mneeley and great to hear you like the Tatonka Dust!


----------



## foamheart (Sep 1, 2013)

I almost ran out before I got a chance to do this.













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 1, 2013


















002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 1, 2013


















003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 1, 2013






I got to doing something and let it over-cook a little but this is a 14# packer generously rubbed with Tatonka Dust. It really brings a whole new taste to brisket. MossyMO youse guys did a good job man! Wish you could see how juicy this is.

Can you say bark? Mmmmmmm.....


----------



## neilkadlec (Sep 1, 2013)

MossyMo, can I find it Minot anywhere?


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 1, 2013)

neilkadlec, you need to buy online from Mossymo. Since we can't add links to outside websites here, you'll just have to google "Tatonka Dust".


----------



## mossymo (Sep 1, 2013)

neilkadlec said:


> MossyMo, can I find it Minot anywhere?



In Minot it is available at Captial RV, Gourmet Chef, Valley Custom Meats!


----------



## neilkadlec (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice,  thanks for the info, just another good reason to stop at VCM!


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry Mossymo. Didn't know you sold it locally. I'll keep my mouth shut from now on.


----------

